# Newquay St Ives New Years Eve



## RJA (May 13, 2005)

Hi Kowledgeble Ones

Does anyone know a good safe overnight parking spot I could use within walking distance of the town center in either Newquay or St Ives for New Years Eve.

I do like a few jars so driving New Years Day might not be an option.


Thanks RJA


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

Oooooh I wouldn't - I REALLY wouldn't! If it's easy walking distance to the town center it puts you within range of hundreds of drunks who will be within easy staggering distance of your van.

HOWEVER:- How about Looe? Great atmosphere, everyone in fancy dress. Unless you have a pathological hatred of campsites the Caravan Club one is open all year (not walking distance but easy reach by taxi) and Tencreek Caravan Park is on the West side of the town and walkable. Alternatively you could try parking at the far end of the Millpool Car Park but could find yourself getting an early morning knock on the door from the Car Park attendant.

Me? Well I live just outside Looe....but I'll be heading South through France towards Spain. Have a good New Year.


----------



## RJA (May 13, 2005)

andyangyh said:


> Oooooh I wouldn't - I REALLY wouldn't! If it's easy walking distance to the town center it puts you within range of hundreds of drunks who will be within easy staggering distance of your van.
> 
> HOWEVER:- How about Looe? Great atmosphere, everyone in fancy dress. Unless you have a pathological hatred of campsites the Caravan Club one is open all year (not walking distance but easy reach by taxi) and Tencreek Caravan Park is on the West side of the town and walkable. Alternatively you could try parking at the far end of the Millpool Car Park but could find yourself getting an early morning knock on the door from the Car Park attendant.
> 
> Me? Well I live just outside Looe....but I'll be heading South through France towards Spain. Have a good New Year.


Hi andyangyh
Thanks for the advice I was not over keen on parking to near town for the same reasons but all the campsites are either booked up or closed.
Looe looks good may try there do they have a firework display at midnight?

Where does everyone go for the Midnight Chimes?

Have a good time in the South how long are you off for?

Roger


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

RJA said:


> Looe looks good may try there do they have a firework display at midnight?
> Roger


We looked at Looe on the CC website a couple of weeks ago.

Seems booked for the foreseeable future


----------



## 88784 (May 9, 2005)

RJA
I have sent you a PM.
HTH
Roger


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we've booked 4 pitches at tencreek about 3weeks ago, check out there web page we are paying about £11 per night


----------



## 88727 (May 9, 2005)

*looe*

hi, we stop on the boat yard car park in looe, thats the small one right next to the large car park, although run by the council it still belongs to the boat yard, and after talking to norman pearne who owns it he tells me that there is nothing the council can do about you being there at night.(he wanted to turn it into an aire) told motorhome magazine at the hight of there campaign for aires,but i don't know if they got in touch with him.
be careful of being over the limit in a public place as it might be said that you are in charge of the van and make you do a breath test.(laybys are part of the highway)
pete


----------



## RJA (May 13, 2005)

Hi All

Thanks for the help Have given up on the town centre parking idea and have now booked into Tencreek in Looe for 30th/31st/1st.

We are away from 28th and back home around 7th Jan so if any of you see our Hymer (Molly ) about give us knock I we will find you some seasonal cheer.

If not have a good Christmas New Year


----------

